# Login cookie expiring, Chrome saying connection not secure



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello folks,

I've noticed I'm being logged out of the site every few hours, starting this evening.

Chrome is also saying the connection isn't entirely secure.

Not entirely sure if the two are related?

/Al


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I do get logged out now & again & always use Chrome without any probs. Are you using the latest version of Chrome.
Try deleting the board cookies. Scroll to bottom right of page & click "delete board cookies". You will probably have to log in again. 
Hoggy.


----------

